#     ...
,   , ?  :smileflag: 
 ,  ,   ....
 :smileflag:

----------


## re greth

.bash

----------


## YAS

!!!   ???

----------


## Lray

-   .  ++, /,  /.
  -      :smileflag:

----------

..    %)

   \,  - VB........  ++,        :smileflag: 

, "     ".....

----------


## iFog

PHP, SQL, Delphi, JavaScript, HTML, XML, XSLT
    ,   .

----------


## Slaventius

...      ,    ;-))

----------


## iFog

?

----------


## Slaventius

,

----------


## Ramzes

.. ,    ,
    .    , 
 -1000 . .     :
-    -?
-     ,    ,  
   ..
-  ,  ,    -..   - ,  
 2000,   ?
-         ..
- ,     10000 .. ,  ,  
??
-  ,    ,   -  , 
    .

----------


## Anonymous

:P  :P  :P

----------


## atomizer

Java2
Visual Basic
PHP
HTML
XML 
JavaScript
SQL
VbScript
Perl
Pascal  :smileflag: 
Basic  :smileflag: 
  -   ))         .       )))

----------


## Slaventius

> ,    .
> 
>     WORD-.
> 
> .


 ,  .     .      ;-)

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=word+password+recovery[/url]

----------


## Smoke  [RA]

...
VB
Delphi
HTML
SQL
PHP
C/C++
Basic

    ,     Java

----------


## iFog

*Smoke  [RA]*,     J ?

----------


## Smoke  [RA]

,         ,        ...

----------


## Gothy

!  :smileflag: 
,    :
Basic
Pascal\Delphi
VB
perl
php+MySQL
c\c++
java
 :smileflag: 
 -,      $10000

----------


## Lray

, , ..  :

      :
"  .
** ( ) ** { }."

 (, )   :
-    ?
- .
-...    .

  .

----------


## iFog

.      11 =)

----------


## Bewza

Pascal
C\C++
Assembler
.. ...

,        :
Borland c++ builder 5.0 
TASM
  .

----------


## iFog

TASM  .

----------

:smileflag: 
  .    ,      10 ,      
   ?
     ? :smileflag:  (    -    :smileflag: )

----------


## mancurt

> .    ,      10 ,      
>    ?
>      ? (    -   )


     1... "    !" 
    .    8 )

----------


## Slaventius

> ? (    -   )


   . .    ?  ?   ,     ,      ?  

  ,  ,       " ". ;-)      ;-)

----------


## iFog

,    =)

----------

> . .    ?  ?   ,     ,      ?  
> 
>   ,  ,       " ". ;-)      ;-)


    ,    ... :evil:
     .    . ,  .

   . ,      . :roll: 

  ,        .   .
,     1 ...
Mancurt,   ""  ,            :smileflag:

----------


## Slaventius

> ,        .   .
> ,     1 ...


       :
    -    ? 
    -     ?

P.S.  -,    : "  1"  ? ;-)

----------

> :
>     -    ? 
>     -     ?
> 
> P.S.  -,    : "  1"  ? ;-)


  (  ,  ,  , )  , ++, Basic, VB, Pascal, Assembler ...
  ,  .   1 ( ,  ,        -  ,   :smileflag:  -     ,   -   ).   ,           ( ,        ,     )...

-      ;
-   ,      ;
-   ;
-     ;
-    ,      ...

      ,   .    ,     .

----------


## Slaventius

> (  ,  ,  , )  , ++, Basic, VB, Pascal, Assembler ...


   .  ,   . .         ;-)




> ,  .   1 ( ,  ,        -  ,   -     ,   -   ).


      .     ,    .     :              .




> ,           ( ,        ,     )...
> 
> -      ;
> -   ,      ;
> -   ;
> -     ;
> -    ,      ...


   , .     .     .          .     .




> ,   .    ,     .


      .   .

----------

> .  ,   . .         ;-)


   : , ,  (      :smileflag: ) ,  ,  ,  - .       .       ...


> .     ,    .     :              .


     ,     . -   ,         ...



> , .     .     .          .     .


 . ...  ,   -    .



> .   .


 . -.    ,    .   , -    .       :wink: .

----------

**,       ,     .   php ,  ,    ,              apach  :smileflag:  *fog*  :smileflag: 
 ,   ,     .
 .

----------


## Slaventius

> . -.    ,    .   , -    .


     ,   -    .  
 ,   -     .   ,          .      ,     ,    .    . 

  . ;-)

----------


## Smoke  [RA]

,        ,            !      .

P. S.            PHP    ,         ..    ..

----------


## iFog

> ,        ,            !


    ,   -.          .

----------


## Anonymous

> cat
> 
> ,    .
> 
>     WORD-.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ...


   :lol: 
   ramblere  - .
  -  .

----------


## Makanaki

=)

PHP, SQL, Delphi, JavaScript, HTML, Assembler, VB
    .

----------


## M_rio

.      ...  14   - =)      .... C, PHP, PERL, JAVA2, PASKAL, SQL...
       : HTML, WML(WAP), XML, XHTML, JSCRIPT....  - ....

----------


## Kirax

-      , (    ,   M_rio).
   : "  , ,      ..."  :smileflag: 
      .   -   . ,  .  -     .     .

      12 ..  - ,   ( .. ).

----------


## Kirax

> ] P. S.            PHP    ,         ..    ..


  ,  http://www.php.net/manual/ru/   ?

----------


## iFog

*Kirax*,    :)

----------


## Lord of rings

> P. S. Народ кто знает книгу в которой бы класно описывались все функции PHP для работы с сетью, а не пару стандартных примеров с мылом и т.д. Интересуеют сокеты и т.д.


 Попробуй почитать книжку Д. Котерова "Самоучитель по РНР"...

----------


## iFog

> Попробуй почитать книжку Д. Котерова "Самоучитель по РНР"...


 Угу, самая грамотная из тех, что я видел. жаль у меня такой небыло, когда я начинал программировать на PHP. Есть ещё "Большая красная библия PHP", как её иногда называют на форумах, но меня она не впечатлила :(

----------


## Kirax

Очень хорошая книжка "PHP4 за 24 часа". Она для тех кто уже разбирается в программировании и html. И там всё есть, даже про сокеты. )

----------


## vas

А мне perl с головой достаточно...

----------


## iFog

> Очень хорошая книжка "PHP4 за 24 часа".


 На данный момент нужно покупать либо "Котерова" либо "Красную книгу"
Кстати, последней уже выщло второе издание.

*vas*, то, что тебе Перла достаточно - это хорошо.
Но перл не для веба, на нём писали, пока небыло ничего лучше, теперь ситуация изменилась.

----------


## Xor

перл люблю...
а вообще на чем прийдется: CPP, ASM etc.

----------


## Максим

> А мне perl с головой достаточно...


 Ну это смотря для каких задач :!:

----------


## Geenetix

по работе:
SQL, PHP, JavaScript, HTML

не по работе:
С\С++\С#
Visual Studio .NET
XML(...)
Разновидности SQL для разных СУБД.

----------


## imported_ZEE

*Delphi*, Pascal, Basic (когда-то давно), C++ (совсем немного), HTML, Jscript, 1C (и такой язык есть  :smileflag:  ) может и что-то еще - щас не помню...

----------


## ahill

В общем на C\C++, Basic(старый),VB(новый смысл тот же), Pascal не люблю, Делфи аналогично(не знаю почему).Вемке успехов  в программировании :smileflag:

----------


## Григорий Филатов

> Pascal не люблю, Делфи аналогично(не знаю почему)


 Аналогичное отношение (в школе этому не учили  :wink: )
Програмлю на 32-разрядном Клиппере по имени Гавань (harbour). Более подробно - на моей страничке http://minigui.boom.ru  :lol:

----------


## cONST

(давно и неправда):
Delphi, PHP-ы, HTML-и, ASM'ы и прочая ...

а вообще, действительно, вернее говорить об используемых технологиях и билиотеках, а также типах разрабатываемых приложений, так вот на сегодня:

GUI-приложения под Unix/Windows (Java SWING, C++ Builder, QT), серверные приложения в Unix (соответственно C++/Sockets, Pthreads - используя различные Wrappers, а как IDE - KDeveloper), API к Postgre, Oracle (также и их администрирование), SQL'ы (немного PL/SQL, PlPgSQL), JDBC.

В последние недели заинтересовался такими штуками, как Sun RPC, CORBA, JRMI, прочие EAI. Со времён 5-го курса инресеуюсь параллельным программированием и применением MPI, распределённых систем, а главное - теорией программирования.

Ну и легонько поадминить Linux, Cisco приходилось ...

----------


## Inferno

Пишу на всем вышеозначенном и в тоже время не знаю ни одного.

----------


## Григорий Филатов

> Пишу на всем вышеозначенном и в тоже время не знаю ни одного.


 Почти как у Пушкина:
"Мы все учились по-немногу: чему-нибудь и как-нибудь..."  :wink:

----------


## cONST

2 *Григорий Филатов*,
Тут Кобзарь уместнее:

"Якби ви вчились так, як треба,
 То й мудрiсть би була своя ..."

----------


## shidox

Програмлю на С++ и асме, никаких дельфи паскалей и шмаскалей  :smileflag: 
Еще пытался на фортране програмить но какой то он мутный  :smileflag:

----------


## Николай

Зарегистрировался я тут давненько, вот решил заглянуть, что и как тут  :smileflag:  программирую уже 12+ лет, Basic(забыл уже его), Assembler(тоже забыл),Pascal(давно было, и долго), C/C++/Symbian C++/C#(под RunUO скриптую), PHP, BASH  :smileflag: , ПРОЛОГ (в пределах разумного 8-), и конечно под свой компилятор - minyBasic  8) . Из ОС пишу под Un*x, MS Windows OS, Symbian OS.

я тоже та обезьянка за 10000  :smileflag: 

Начинал я аж... с 8 лет, если не раньше:

БК 0010
БК 0010Ш сколько герц тут было, если был хоть один не помню
80286, 41Mb hard drive, 1Mb RAM  :smileflag:  17Mhz  :smileflag: 
...

в общем не пропадаем

----------


## unique

> Настоящий специалист сможет на чем угодно программировать. Другое дело - *что именно* программировать. Алгоритмизация, составление мат. модели - это намного важнее чем кодирование. И словами это не опишешь.


 Точно подмечено! Тож хтел отписать в том-же духе, но думаю здесь править уже нечего.
Ищо хорошего специалиста отличает, что он *ЗНАЕТ ГДЕ* искать нужную ему инфу. Я, например, програмил много, многого не помню что и как, но в нужный момент вспомню, что такое возможно и где его искать....

----------


## pal

> По-моему нет никакого смысла перечислять языки программирования, (особенно с ошибками в названии, как у M_rio).
> Становится похоже на анекдот: "Я знаю карате, дзюдо, тэквондо и много других страшных слов..."


 ну почему же. если видим php, sql, html, то сразу записываем - это не программист 




> Настоящий специалист сможет на чем угодно программировать. Другое дело - что именно программировать. Алгоритмизация, составление мат. модели - это намного важнее чем кодирование. И словами это не опишешь.
> 
> Лично я занимаюсь программированием уже лет 12 наверное.. Люблю С-подобный синтаксис, ненавижу паскалеподобный (в т.ч. делфи).


 у паскаля основные проблемы далеко не в синтаксисе

----------


## Яр

А какие на ваш взгляд сейчас самые перспективные, востребованные языки, среды разработки?

----------


## Tigra

В буржуйских странах  :smileflag:  - Java и C#
Причем Java - на первом месте..
У нас - в оффшорных компаниях - то же + еще C++
В наших "родных", каковых не особо много - С++/С#

----------


## pal

> А какие на ваш взгляд сейчас самые перспективные, востребованные языки, среды разработки?


 c++/eclipse

----------


## AmonRa

> у паскаля основные проблемы далеко не в синтаксисе


 Например?

----------


## pal

в том, что он ничем не хорош. просто бесполезный недоязык

----------


## Slaventius

*pal*, весьма, весьма аргументировано.  :smileflag:

----------


## pal

чтобы доказать, что он ничем не хорош, мне придется рассмотреть все его стороны во всех возможных случаях. даже не буду пытаться. если хочется опровергнуть - приведи контрпример

----------


## AmonRa

*pal*, прошу определение термина *"бесполезный недоязык"*
*Бесполезный* - значит на нем нельзя написать нечего полезного?
*Недоязык* - это как?

----------


## Slaventius

*pal*, ну если не можешь аргументировать свои слова, то и не говори. А то лишь бы брякнуть. Отметиться. 
  Если ты что то сказал, то будь готов свои слова подтвердить. А не уходить от ответа отмазками типа контрпримера. Может еще за тебя твои слова доказывать?

P.S. Вообще конечно могу контрпример привести. Примерно в твоем стиле:
"c++ бесполезный недоязык. Если несогласен, приведи контрпример". Сьел?

----------


## pal

> *pal*, прошу определение термина *"бесполезный недоязык"*
> *Бесполезный* - значит на нем нельзя написать нечего полезного?


 нет, значит, что его существование не приносит никакой пользы. все то же самое ничуть не хуже можно написать на других языках



> *Недоязык* - это как?


 это значит, что у него ограниченые возможности

а теперь раскрываем мысль. есть много  ограниченных языков, но при этом имеющих сильную сторону, что делает их полезными, хоть и в узких областях.

а на паскале в основном пишут обучающие программы по паскалю

----------


## pal

> *pal*, ну если не можешь аргументировать свои слова, то и не говори. А то лишь бы брякнуть. Отметиться. 
> 
>   Если ты что то сказал, то будь готов свои слова подтвердить. А не уходить от ответа отмазками типа контрпримера. Может еще за тебя твои слова доказывать?


 долго думал ?
я не абсолютную истину вещаю, а говорю исключительно от себя. так вот, мне не известно, чем он хорош. когда-то давно мне даже было известно, чем он плох, но я это успел благополучно забыть, т.к. не пользуюсь. что ты тут хочешь за меня доказать ?




> P.S. Вообще конечно могу контрпример привести. Примерно в твоем стиле:
> "c++ бесполезный недоязык. Если несогласен, приведи контрпример". Сьел?


 это не контрпример, а стрелки. в контрпримере надо было показать хотя бы однин плюс паскаля. но, видимо, тебе он тоже не известен.

а вот я смогу. с++ приспособлен для написания любых программ - больших и маленьких, высокоуровневых и низкоуровневых, побыстрее или поудобнее ( в большинстве случаев можно совместить ). минусов у него я замечал два:
1) в связи с тяжелым наследием некоторые вещи с точки зрения синтаксиса делаются не очень красиво,
2) не всем доступно

второе меня мало волнует, а с первым пока уживаюсь

----------


## AmonRa

Немецкий язык - недоязык. Нет ничего такого в нем, чего нельзя сказать на другом языке. По твоей логике так получается?




> нет, значит, что его существование не приносит никакой пользы.


 Мне он приносит пользу. 



> все то же самое ничуть не хуже можно написать на других языках


 Можно, но уверен что проще?




> это значит, что у него ограниченые возможности


 На ограниченя синтаксиса пока не натыкался. Может я неправильно пишу?



> а теперь раскрываем мысль. есть много ограниченных языков, но при этом имеющих сильную сторону, что делает их полезными, хоть и в узких областях. 
> 
> а на паскале в основном пишут обучающие программы по паскалю


 С Delphi знаком? 
Мной успешно запущенно  2 десятка проэктов (от 2 до 20-30 одновременных пользователей). И я тебя уверяю, каждый из них чуть сложнее "обучающие программы по паскалю"

----------


## AmonRa

Что мне нравится в паскале:
1) Простота синтаксиса. Чем проще синтаксис, тем проще искать ошибки.
Как, например, найти ошибку в такой функции:


```
char * _stdcall AddNum&#40;char *s,char *num,long *cnt&#41;
&#123;char *t=ChangeStart&#40;s,atol&#40;num+bc&#41;/dskip&#40;s&#41;&#41;;
 err&#40;t&#41;; iferr&#40;GetStart&#40;t&#41;<0,t&#41;;
 if&#40;*t==ost&#41; &#123; long l=strlen&#40;t&#41;;
   long delta=atol&#40;num+bc&#41;/dskip&#40;s&#41;-GetStart&#40;t&#41;;     
   iferr&#40;&#40;*cnt&#41;!=1,t&#41;;
   char *t2=realloc&#40;t,l+delta+2&#41;; err2&#40;t2,t&#41;; t=t2;     
   memset&#40;t+l,nul,delta+1&#41;; *&#40;t+l+delta+1&#41;=eol;         
   iferr&#40;*&#40;t+sb+delta&#41;!=nul,t&#41;;                         
   *&#40;t+sb+delta&#41;=*&#40;num+nc-1&#41;;                        
  &#125; else &#123; long c1,i=sb,j=sb,delta; char *s=strdup&#40;t&#41;;
   err2&#40;s,t&#41;;
   char *t2=realloc&#40;t,strlen&#40;t&#41;+sb*2+1&#41;; err3&#40;t2,t,s&#41;; 
   free&#40;t&#41;; t = t2;
   delta=atol&#40;num+bc&#41;-GetStart&#40;t&#41;*dskip&#40;t&#41;;             
   if&#40;skip&#40;t&#41;&#41; delta=&#40;delta/100&#41;*10+delta%100-plus&#40;t&#41;;
   while&#40;*&#40;s+i&#41;!=eol&#41; &#123; *&#40;t+j++&#41;=*&#40;s+i++&#41;;              
    c1=atol&#40;s+i&#41;; ltoa&#40;atol&#40;s+i&#41;,t+j,10&#41;;              
    iferr2&#40;c1==delta,t,s&#41;;                              
    if&#40;delta<c1&#41; &#123; iferr2&#40;*&#40;s+i-1&#41;==sep,t,s&#41;;    
     ltoa&#40;delta,t+j,10&#41;; if&#40;&#40;*cnt&#41; > 1&#41; &#123;
     *&#40;t+strlen&#40;t&#41;+1&#41;=eol; *&#40;t+strlen&#40;t&#41;&#41;=sep;
     ltoa&#40;delta+&#40;*cnt&#41;-1,t+strlen&#40;t&#41;,10&#41;; &#125;
     strcat&#40;t,s+i-1&#41;; break; &#125;                          
    while&#40;isdigit&#40;*&#40;s+i&#41;&#41;&#41; i++; j=strlen&#40;t&#41;; &#125;     
    if&#40;*&#40;s+i&#41;==eol&#41; &#123; j=strlen&#40;t&#41;; *&#40;t+j++&#41;=opr; ltoa&#40;delta,t+j,10&#41;; 
    if&#40;&#40;*cnt&#41; > 1&#41; &#123; *&#40;t+strlen&#40;t&#41;+1&#41;=eol; *&#40;t+strlen&#40;t&#41;&#41;=sep;
     ltoa&#40;delta+&#40;*cnt&#41;-1,t+strlen&#40;t&#41;,10&#41;; &#125; &#125; 
   free&#40;s&#41;; &#125; return ret&#40;OptimiseNum&#40;t&#41;&#41;; &#125;
```

 2) Контроль типов. Мне нравится что, компилятор выругается на несоответствие типов.
3) Мне нравится скорость компилятора. 
4) ...мне он просто нравится...[/code]

----------


## pal

> Немецкий язык - недоязык. Нет ничего такого в нем, чего нельзя сказать на другом языке. По твоей логике так получается?


 нет. во первых, ты пытаешься его подстроить под мое определение бесполезного. во вторых, речь шла об искуственных языках




> нет, значит, что его существование не приносит никакой пользы.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Мне он приносит пользу.


 если бы вирт наштамповал на один язык меньше, тебе бы хуже не стало.
писал бы на чем-то более правильном



> все то же самое ничуть не хуже можно написать на других языках
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Можно, но уверен что проще?


 уверен



> это значит, что у него ограниченые возможности
> 			
> 		
> 
>  На ограниченя синтаксиса пока не натыкался. Может я неправильно пишу?


 а я про синтаксис паскаля это не я



> а теперь раскрываем мысль. есть много ограниченных языков, но при этом имеющих сильную сторону, что делает их полезными, хоть и в узких областях. 
> 
> а на паскале в основном пишут обучающие программы по паскалю
> 			
> 		
> 
>  С Delphi знаком?


 это такой допотопный gui builder ? 
object pascal, насколько я его помню, - тот же отстой, только с обьектами

т.е. ты пытаешься выдать сомнительные преимущества ide за преимущества языка. так у багланда и для с++ есть, я не видел последних, правда
и даже kilyx был, если не сдох еще




> Мной успешно запущенно  2 десятка проэктов (от 2 до 20-30 одновременных пользователей). И я тебя уверяю, каждый из них чуть сложнее "обучающие программы по паскалю"


 окошек больше, чтоли ? 
думается, что попроще, все-таки

----------


## pal

> Что мне нравится в паскале:
> 1) Простота синтаксиса. Чем проще синтаксис, тем проще искать ошибки.


 так вот, если не выходить за рамки возможностей паскаля, то у с++ синтаксис не сложнее



> Как, например, найти ошибку в такой функции:


 эту ошибку надо исправлять в программисте
я тоже могу написать нечитабельную программу на паскале и что с того ?
кстати, это пример на с, а не на с++



> 2) Контроль типов. Мне нравится что, компилятор выругается на несоответствие типов.


 и у нас выругается
я уверен, что тебе понравилось бы type inference из ocaml, но в паскале то его все равно нет. как и операторов преобразования, если я правильно ошибаюсь



> 3) Мне нравится скорость компилятора.


 а скорость собранных программ ? 
это в общем-то зависит гораздо больше от компилятора и уровня оптимизации, а не от языка. хотя, интерпретаторы вообще ничего не компилируют 



> 4) ...мне он просто нравится...


 вот подозреваю, что это основная причина. потому и не надо детей учить паскалю, чтоб не привыкали

----------


## AmonRa

> а я про синтаксис паскаля это не я


 Это как понять?




> если бы вирт наштамповал на один язык меньше, тебе бы хуже не стало. 
> писал бы на чем-то более правильном


 Ведь он его сделал? Правильном с твоей т.з. Не все ее разделяют




> я уверен, что тебе понравилось бы type inference из ocaml, но в паскале то его все равно нет. как и операторов преобразования, если я правильно ошибаюсь


 Правильно, ты ошибаешься 

Ты в упор не хочешь видеть существующих преимуществ, я не собираюсь тебя переубеждать. 
Мне не интересно дальше обсуждать с тобой эту тему.

----------


## Slaventius

*pal*, утомляешь трепологией. Конкретику давай. Покажи мне, что то, что ты напишешь на сях и я не напишу на паскале.

----------


## Slaventius

Само-собой речь идет о алгоритмических решениях, а не о конкретных изысках того или иного языка.

----------


## pal

> а я про синтаксис паскаля это не я
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Это как понять?


 так и понимать. это киракс был, его и расспрашивай




> если бы вирт наштамповал на один язык меньше, тебе бы хуже не стало. 
> писал бы на чем-то более правильном
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Ведь он его сделал?


 ну, второй блин комом 
но ему самому не понравилось и он пошел делать другие



> Правильном с твоей т.з. Не все ее разделяют


 я бы испугался, если бы все ее разделяли



> я уверен, что тебе понравилось бы type inference из ocaml, но в паскале то его все равно нет. как и операторов преобразования, если я правильно ошибаюсь
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Правильно, ты ошибаешься


 я тебе не верю



> Ты в упор не хочешь видеть существующих преимуществ, я не собираюсь тебя переубеждать.


 дык покажи же хоть одно



> Мне не интересно дальше обсуждать с тобой эту тему.


 бывает

----------


## pal

> Само-собой речь идет о алгоритмических решениях, а не о конкретных изысках того или иного языка.


 в школе учат, что любой алгоритм можно описать с помощью условий и операторов безусловного перехода
соответственно, комментарий лишен смысла

языки выбирают исходя из удобства реализации алгоритмических решений и эффективности работы готовых программ

----------


## pal

> *pal*, утомляешь трепологией.


 что вы говорите
предлагаю перечитать свои посты и задуматься



> Конкретику давай. Покажи мне, что то, что ты напишешь на сях и я не напишу на паскале.


 полагаю, что того, что напишу я, ты не напишешь ниначем 
но вообще, написать то можно почти на чем угодно, вопрос в том, какой ценой и как оно будет работать

как там у вас в паскале с generic programming ?

с управлением памятью ?
вот как это должно выглядеть в нормальном языке:
обьекты могут размещаться в статической памяти, в стеке или в куче. причем куча может быть любой, в том числе и определенная пользователем
когда я говорю "обьекты", я имею ввиду все виды переменных. соответственно, 
языки в которых все объекты представлены автоматически разыменовываемыми ссылками, пролетают. как пролетают и языки без арифметики указателей.

----------


## Slaventius

> полагаю, что того, что напишу я, ты не напишешь ниначем


 Довольно самонадеяное заявление. Говорить такое не имея малейшего понятия о моем опыте?!... Хм. Смахивает на юношеский максимализм. 
Дальнейшие разговоры не имеют смысла. Религиозные войны это хорошо, но бесполезно.

----------


## pal

> полагаю, что того, что напишу я, ты не напишешь ниначем
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Довольно самонадеяное заявление. Говорить такое не имея малейшего понятия о моем опыте?!... Хм. Смахивает на юношеский максимализм. 
> Дальнейшие разговоры не имеют смысла. Религиозные войны это хорошо, но бесполезно.


 во первых, там смайлик был в оригинале. во вторых, некоторое поняте все же имеется - об опыте программирования на дельфи.
неудачная отмазка

----------


## Slaventius

Ты говорил "ни на чем". То есть касалось опыта всего, а не только дельфийского. 

p.s. А вообще, парень, ты уже сваливаешся в оффтоп и личную переписку в форуме. Да еще и меня  на это подбиваешь своими поддевками типа "си рулез паскаль мастдай" и "неудачная отмазка".

----------


## pal

ты уже нашел хоть один свой пост по существу ? сам влез, потребовал конкретику, все пропустил мимо ушей, ничего толкового не сказал и обиделся

ps. да, я не высоко ценю программистов на дельфи. и в очередной раз утвердился во мнении

----------


## Slaventius

> ты уже нашел хоть один свой пост по существу ? сам влез, потребовал конкретику, все пропустил мимо ушей, ничего толкового не сказал и обиделся


   Я смотрю ты человеческому предупреждению не внял. Ну получи тогда свой заслуженный *мод* за оффтоп и личную переписку.

Что же касается моего мнения, то ты получишь его в ЛС.

----------


## pal

потрудись указать, в каком месте я "свалился в оффтоп и личную переписку"

----------


## Slaventius

В книгу жалоб или в ЛС. Здесь завершай.

----------


## pal

ты обиделся, ты и жалуйся

----------


## Slaventius

Я вот чего не пойму, ты любитель что бы последнее слово за тобой оставалось? Или что еще у тебя  зудит в эту тему писать? 

  Что же касается твоей манеры построения фраз в обвинительно-вопросительной форме, это не самая лучшая идея. Вместо предмета разговора, ты ставишь собеседника в положение оправдывающегося. При этом сам по сути ничего не говоря.

  Резюмируя вышесказаное: тема закрыта во избежании бесконечно флейма. Тем более, что топик себя исчерпал.

----------

